# land based shark fishing



## southernfishin (Dec 7, 2013)

ok i got a long question here. Im about to start getting in to some big time shark fishing I was wantin to know everything before i just go out and buy some stuff i didn't need. 

1. what kind of leader do y'all use. seven strand or single strand wire jay hook or circle what size and what kind of weight. Basically how do you do your rig. 

2. What kind of reel and rod setup. I was thinking a penn senator 9/0 on either a penn international rod or something like that. what do y'all use?

3. I have a kayak so how far do I need to kayak out there with a bait?

4. What kind of bait? i heard about using sting rays, but what is yalls favorite?

5. Do i need to worry about boats coming by and cutting my line if my line is way out there I've seen some boats pretty close.

thanks so much for your time and i hope to be catching some big ones.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Maybe I'm reading wrong, but I wouldn't consider a kayak land based. 

1. Lots of bait stores have pre-rigged leader setups for sharks. I'd grab a couple of those. Circle hooks seem to be the favorite (last I checked) b/c the shark will usually pick up the bait and keep moving, in theory setting the hook itself. 

2. If you're going for big sharks, I'd get a decent sized reel. They're strong and a big one can take a lot of line out. You'll have a little advantage being in a kayak compared to shore fishing b/c the shark will be pulling you along with drag resistance. From shore, I always liked a 10' rod b/c you can cast it farther and keeps the line out of the waves. From the yak, you wouldn't need as long of a rod, just make sure it's sturdy so you can put some pressure on him without it snapping.

3. No idea, never shark fished from one. Sounds kind of fun though if you're getting into big ones. Seems like it'd get pretty interesting once you had the shark along side the kayak. 

4. Rays sound like a favorite around here. I don't know if it's b/c they're the best bait, or just the cheapest (You usually end up catching one or twelve when fishing around here). I had a rotten fish (green insides) I used once, and after two break-offs in twenty minutes, I hooked the head onto a snapper rig (I believe) with a pretty good sized treble hook and had the shark bend the hook out next to the pier while buddy was getting ready to gaff. 

5. You need to always be aware of boats when out kayaking. I wouldn't imagine your line would be way out from you in comparison to shore fishing. Maybe deeper. Most boaters are able to spot kayaks in good vis, and navigate around them. Some either shouldn't be driving boats, or just plain don't care and will fly right by you. If you're in a highly navigated area, channel, etc... I'd just count on boats being close and keep the yak close to your line.


----------



## southernfishin (Dec 7, 2013)

sorry i meant fishing from shore and kayaking a bait way out there


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Go to www.tx-sharkfishin.com and they have out standing information for starting up.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Long question so here is a long answer
Everything depends on the size of the sharks you're targeting. You're gonna get a lot of 3-6 foot sharks and honestly you don't need giant gear to tackle them something like a 4/0-6/0 will handle sharks like that pretty well. I am using more spinning gear now just because there aren't a lot of people doing it and I just really like my big spinning set up. It's a Penn spinfisher V10500 on a 9' heavy rod. My conventional set up is a Penn Squall 50LD on a penn slammer 6' rod. I have landed 6 footers from land and in my kayak with those setups. The 9/0 10/0 reel sizes on big roller rods are gonna be able to handle just about anything out there within reason. There will of course be some of the Great Hammerheads and if you're win the lottery lucky, big makos that will be hard to handle on even the biggest rigs. Where to yak the bait out to will really depend on your rig. I would either put it in the middle of the trough between the beach and the bar or I would put it just on the outside of the sandbar. Use a leader that is at least as long as the shark you're trying to catch up to like 6 feet. A lot of people think a sharks teeth cut the leader but a lot of the time it's the sharks skin on it's tail that abrades the line until it breaks. Single strand works on the smaller sharks just fine but the multi strand with a good crimp is the best bet IMO on the larger sharks. Hooks are simple in my opinion. Medium to large guage 7/0 to 10/0 hooks will work for most sharks. If you're going for the really big guys then scale it up as you see fit. Large hooks will catch large fish but small hooks will catch small fish and large fish. Bait is all about what is in the area at the time. I have had the best luck on bluefish and mackerel. You can't argue with the results people get with those stingrays though. Boats can and will cut your line especially in the upcoming cobia season early in the mornings and late afternoons. Keep a knife handy to save your line just in case. Get a cheapo fighting belt and a very sturdy rod holder for the sand, I had a large shark pull my rig into the water last year and I'll never make that mistake again. Catching sharks from the kayak is possible but it is dangerous here is a video of me doing it in October I think. I beached the yak and landed her from the beach because I was alone. Don't forget long shank pliers and maybe some small bolt cutters if you're using larger hooks so you can get the hook out. It is hard as hell to get that hook out sometimes.


----------



## southernfishin (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for all the replays they've been very helpful.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

1. I use about 6 feet of #19 wire twisted to a 16/0 or 20/0 circle hook and the other side of the wire twisted to 15 feet of 400lb mono. 

2. I have a 9/0 on a star 80-100 class rod. Reel has 500 yards of 100lb braid and 330 yards 80lb mono topshot.

3. I have caught them 20 feet from shore to over 300 yards. I usually run about 200-250 yards.

4. I like cow nose rays or sting rays. But lady fish, Bluefish, bonita, whiting, mullet, jacks, anything bloody and fresh work well too. Try and match what is around and you will do well.

5. I have never had a problem. Maybe during cobia season it would be an issue?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't buy pre made leaders from anywhere. Way over priced and learn to do it on your own. I would rather MY work fail than some tackle shops rig fail on me.

Leader- You normally want to make your leader about 10'. You can run cable, #19 wire, or even aircraft cable. I used all three. With cable I run 400lb. With the aircraft cable just back braid it. No shark will EVER rip a hook out of a back braid. Never! I run owner 14/0. Expensive but the size is much larger than a mustad and I don't want a smaller hook in a big bait. I use breakaway weights. I have a running swivel on my weed eater line and tie off a brick with 14 lb test. Shark picks it up and run the line snaps and no more weight. I also run 30' of 1.05 weed eater line with double crimped 2.8 crimps. Always double crimp.

2. I run a 9/0 on a penn ally rod. I have 500 yards of 80lb braid and 310 yards of 80lb mono. Just picked up a tiagra 130 2 speed I'm getting ready. Going to run 600 yards of 200lb jerry brown and 700-800 yards of 200lb LP mono. The 130 is a little insane, but I'll be ready when big mo comes rolling through.


3. You can go 100 yards off or 500yards. Some of the biggest sharks I've heard caught were in the first gut. But an average maybe 300 yards. But, you can go all the way to the deep 
Dark water. I have.

4. We use whole stingrays, cownose rays, bluefish, bonito, carcasses from the marina and sometimes little 3-4 ft blacktips. Big sharks eat little sharks.

5. Never had an issue with boats. Not saying it wouldn't happen but probably not.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

if you are gonna be fishing from alabama (saw ur location) and dont mind company lemme know. i too plan on getting the right gear and hopefully getting a jaws or 2 this year..

when i 'helped' in navarre the most consistent guys used bonita fish for bait (about 3 ft long) and fished almost exclusively at night. they would yak out close to 500 yds, drop the bait and wait. 

good luck


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If In Alabama just look up the laws. I know florida is a lot more lenient. I think you can't chum within certs in yards/feet from shore.

Bonito is great bait. Look at the sandbars Amd color change and find a good spot.


----------

